# Smart Stop Start review. Auto Start Stop delete. Who has one?



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

Anyone have the Smart Stop Start installed in your vehicle? How has it performed? Likes/dislikes? Any problems? 

I know this might be a double post, but i am not about to read through 2,800 posts.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Terri C said:


> Anyone have the Smart Stop Start installed in your vehicle? How has it performed? Likes/dislikes? Any problems?
> 
> I know this might be a double post, but i am not about to read through 2,800 posts.


They kind of expect you to read through or at least glance in the appropriate section(s) before posting?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Everybody with a gen2 has the auto stop. And there are a few of us.


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

Have read through a lot of the material, hours worth...


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

I know the Gen2 have the start stop. I have a 18 cruze. I am wondering how people like the Smart Stop Start delete and if they have any other info on there experience.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

lol it sucks wish i could get rid of it without the tune


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Terri C said:


> I know the Gen2 have the start stop. I have a 18 cruze. I am wondering how people like the Smart Stop Start delete and if they have any other info on there experience.


What is this, part of a Trifecta/BNR tune?


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

You can get rid of it without a tune. This guy makes a hood sensor thing. Here is the link. I have heard people talking about it on this forum but its hard to find it with there being so many posts. 

https://www.smartstopstart.com/chevy-buick-cadillac-gmc-products.html


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

Let me know what you think.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

He's talking about an installation 

Someone brought it up not to long ago but it wasn't available for the Cruze at that time.

Looks like it is, now. I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

And I just ordered it.

Looks like you just pull the radiator cover off. Unplug the plug by the hood latch and plug the module in. Put cover back on.


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh nice. Let me know how you like it. The installation looked really easy. Just curious, what year Cruze do you have and how many miles? I am a little gun shy on buying the module because my car is brand new. I am trying to keep mine 100% stock because of all the warranty stuff (7 year, 150k). I emailed the guy and he seems pretty cool, he got back to me rite away and answered a handful of questions.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

17-- 9k miles


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> And I just ordered it.
> 
> Looks like you just pull the radiator cover off. Unplug the plug by the hood latch and plug the module in. Put cover back on.


Please do let the group know how you make out with this part. If you have an easy installation, no faults, or CEL’s, etc. and if it does what it says it will do, I’ll order one 2 minutes after reading your post! Thanks ?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Stay tuned. 

Monday arrival.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ordered the part Wednesday night. Thank you @Terri C. 

Thursday at 3:31 pm EST. Shipper label was created. 
Friday at 12:25 am EST arrived Arlington
Friday at 1:40 am EST arrived Merrifield dc. 
Saturday at 4:34 am MST arrived and is in transit to destination. Po Box. Might actually receive it today. 

They must have sent it 2 day priority. 2100 miles.


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

No problem. Stoked to see how it works for you.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

llbanks522 said:


> Please do let the group know how you make out with this part. If you have an easy installation, no faults, or CEL’s, etc. and if it does what it says it will do, I’ll order one 2 minutes after reading your post! Thanks 


25 city miles. 

No issues yet. Works like a champ.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> 25 city miles.
> 
> No issues yet. Works like a champ.


How easy was it to install? My son just asked me for a Christmas List, so it’s number one on the list.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

llbanks522 said:


> How easy was it to install? My son just asked me for a Christmas List, so it’s number one on the list.


It's a 5 minute install. Only requiring a thin blade screwdriver.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> It's a 5 minute install. Only requiring a thin blade screwdriver.


Thanks snowwy66! I just sent the link to my son and told him to make it the number one thing for Santa to put under the tree. (FOR ME) ?


----------



## bazzarbear (Aug 3, 2018)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]the one thing i've noticed on my '18 LT, is that the restart is always accompanied with an engine shudder, never a smooth start...[/FONT]


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Buy the smart stop. For $140 it's well worth it. 

I spent much more then that on a tune that didn't work out. Just to disable the autostop.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

This is the part. I have no idea on why the pic is at 90 degrees though. That's not how the stock pic sits.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> This is the part. I have no idea on why the pic is at 90 degrees though. That's not how the stock pic sits.


Thanks for the photo snowwy66. I contacted Steve from the Smart Stop/Start site and asked him directly about how this device works. He responded quickly to my inquiry and had NO objections to sharing the information here. Per his e-mail:

”The device connects to the hood latch switch and opens it for a fraction of a second after ignition. This makes the system think someone has been working under the hood and disables the auto stop for the entire drive cycle without generating any faults. Since the hood latch switch is redundant and has fault checking features, you cannot simply disconnect it without setting a CEL”

GOODBYE AS/S ??


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Here is a picture of the internal pc board from Steve


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

llbanks522 said:


> Here is a picture of the internal pc board from Steve


will have to try again to get photo into my post


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

Awesome! Keep all the good info coming. I talked to Steve from the smartstopstart.com as well. He is very helpful and transparent about everything. He responds super fast. Seems like a no brainer to get the module. I have gotten used to my cars auto start/stop but i still don't like it, I wish there was a button to turn it off but the module is the next best thing. Ill get the module soon for my car.


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

Cool, I would like to see the picture.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The 19's have the button to turn it off. But I"m guessing it'll probably need to be pushed every time the car starts. I still like the module. I don't have to turn anything off or on every time i start the car up. 

Tis nice to go back in time and use D gear like the old days. And not have to think or worry about autostop. Just fire up the engine and drive. The way cars used to be. 

Someone posted on youtube about his smartstop for his 2015 jeep. He had to push the button to turn off autostop on every startup. Smartstop sent him a obd module. As long as it's plugged in to his obd2 port. It maintains the button settings so he don't have to turn it off every time he fires up the engine. 

It's kewl we got a plug in module to the harness so we can use our obd for other things. I never would have thought the hood latch switch though. I was thinking the harness was the outside temp sensor and the module tricks the computer in to thinking it's cold outside.

Day 4 and still loving the device. I don't think there's going to be anymore 41+ degree days though to continue seeing it in action. Will have to wait till spring now.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Terri C said:


> Cool, I would like to see the picture.


Trying again

View attachment 267937


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

Interesting. So, the part that I don't understand is that the module tricks the car into thinking that the hood is open when the car is initially started, then the auto start stop does not happen. So i went and opened the hood after the car was started then closed it and the car still did the auto start stop. Can someone explain more?


----------



## SS-Cruze (Nov 24, 2018)

Terri C said:


> Interesting. So, the part that I don't understand is that the module tricks the car into thinking that the hood is open when the car is initially started, then the auto start stop does not happen. So i went and opened the hood after the car was started then closed it and the car still did the auto start stop. Can someone explain more?


Try opening the hood with the engine off, then start the engine, then close the hood.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Terri C said:


> Interesting. So, the part that I don't understand is that the module tricks the car into thinking that the hood is open when the car is initially started, then the auto start stop does not happen. So i went and opened the hood after the car was started then closed it and the car still did the auto start stop. Can someone explain more?


I think the the module opens & closes the hood switch circuit instantaneously on the start.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Opens and closes. But the hood is still closed. Through the module. So I"m not seeing the science. 

Day 6 and all is still good.


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

I tried opening the hood with the car completely off, starting it then closing the hood. It will not auto start stop when you do this. So the module must tell the car for a split second when the car is initially started that the hood is open. Pretty straight forward...... i guess......


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Terri C said:


> I tried opening the hood with the car completely off, starting it then closing the hood. It will not auto start stop when you do this. So the module must tell the car for a split second when the car is initially started that the hood is open. Pretty straight forward...... i guess......


Yup, and only requires maybe $15 worth of parts to fabricate a switch to do the same thing(although you'd have to hold the switch when you started car....I'm willing to make the sacrifice for a $125 savings.)


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Spend $20G for a car. What's another $140 to have a car back to the way cars were originally designed? No messing with wires or holding a switch. People spend $650 for a tune to get rid of that feature. ?

I'm probably gonna have to unplug it for warranty. Brakes are starting to throw me through the windshield.


----------



## Smittysmit (Aug 4, 2018)

Unfortunately, they don't make it for the 2016 yet. I don't mind the start stop at times but would like to at least be able to put it in a park before it starts to shut off. Stop signs are a pain too. I just drop it to neutral or a rolling stop. I live in Michigan and see it deactivates below freezing...from what I can tell.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Smittysmit said:


> Unfortunately, they don't make it for the 2016 yet. I don't mind the start stop at times but would like to at least be able to put it in a park before it starts to shut off. Stop signs are a pain too. I just drop it to neutral or a rolling stop. I live in Michigan and see it deactivates below freezing...from what I can tell.


I believe the module would work for the 16.5 Cruze as well. It is basically identical to the 17.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Spend $20G for a car. What's another $140 to have a car back to the way cars were originally designed? No messing with wires or holding a switch. People spend $650 for a tune to get rid of that feature. ?
> 
> I'm probably gonna have to unplug it for warranty....


Well, $125 buys me 4 tanks of fuel, or any other number of other things. I drive a $25000 car to save money on fuel, why would I piss away $125 I don't need to?

Push button, push start. Not really any different than a 2019 with the disable circuit, and I don't have an aftermarket electrical component of unknown design or construction plugged into my car that interfaces with both the engine control and body control modules.

And with the tiniest bit of creativity I could make it nearly invisible, if I got real creative and dropped more than $15 I could make it disappear unless someone was specifically looking for a homemade autostop disable and pulling apart dash harnesses


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Like^^


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Yup, and only requires maybe $15 worth of parts to fabricate a switch to do the same thing(although you'd have to hold the switch when you started car....I'm willing to make the sacrifice for a $125 savings.)


I don't think I would do any custom work like that on a brand new car. Its worth the $140 to me.


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> I believe the module would work for the 16.5 Cruze as well. It is basically identical to the 17.


They do make it for the 16.5 to 18.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Terri C said:


> I don't think I would do any custom work like that on a brand new car. Its worth the $140 to me.


I think it's important to make the distinction between not being capable or comfortable doing any modification regarding wiring/electrical, and placing any "custom" work as something that should make one be uncomfortable enough about the vehicles functionality or durability that the "better" choice would be to spend 10 times as much for a component that interfaces so closely with 2 very important modules.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I think it should be called a personal preference. 

I like a neat, clean installation and not having to push a button. Other then push start. I"m perfectly fine with having my car operating like every car I've ever owned for the last 35 years. I"m perfectly fine with having my 2017 start up in the same manner my 1967 Olds started up. 

Some people want to try their own versions. Neither is right or wrong. 

No one had a clue until this post started and people started digging for answers. 

Now the forum works together. 

Who knows where the future leads. 

Company has been around a few years developing and selling such products. Albeit a slim list of models. But what if the module goes bad. And the company no longer exists. 
I wouldn't call them unknown origins. People are buying different variations of their product and posting on youtube. 

Somebody had to figure it out. But who's to say someone else won't come along with a different version. And now we have options. 

$125 can buy a lot of things. Does it really matter? No matter how it's sliced and diced. One way or the other, that $125 is going to get spent. If I don't spend $125 on 4 tanks of gas. I'll probably take my family out to dinner a couple of times. Or do an oil change or whatever. 

It's a personal preference thing. Neither way is right nor wrong. And neither way should be scoffed.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I should probably rephrase that to say start and stay running without dieing.


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> I think it's important to make the distinction between not being capable or comfortable doing any modification regarding wiring/electrical, and placing any "custom" work as something that should make one be uncomfortable enough about the vehicles functionality or durability that the "better" choice would be to spend 10 times as much for a component that interfaces so closely with 2 very important modules.


Being capable or comfortable has nothing to do with it, but thanks.


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> I think it should be called a personal preference.
> 
> I like a neat, clean installation and not having to push a button. Other then push start. I"m perfectly fine with having my car operating like every car I've ever owned for the last 35 years. I"m perfectly fine with having my 2017 start up in the same manner my 1967 Olds started up.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Terri C said:


> Being capable or comfortable has nothing to do with it, but thanks.


So then you're concerned about the functionality/durability of a bespoke modification? Or is it some other reason that warrants the massive difference in expenditure for a product that seems to have notable caveats?


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> So then you're concerned about the functionality/durability of a bespoke modification? Or is it some other reason that warrants the massive difference in expenditure for a product that seems to have notable caveats?


What notable caveats?


----------



## Eaz (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice, someone allready tried with a Cruze?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Eaz said:


> Nice, someone allready tried with a Cruze?


Read the entire thread and you'll find the answer. ?


----------



## Eaz (Jul 5, 2017)

Terri C said:


> I tried opening the hood with the car completely off, starting it then closing the hood. It will not auto start stop when you do this. So the module must tell the car for a split second when the car is initially started that the hood is open. Pretty straight forward...... i guess......


"opening the hood with the car completely off, starting it then closing the hood"

I did that exactly and the start stop still works after. 

Cruze 2017 Hatch


someone else tried it?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I"m betting there's a timer that the computer counts down before resuming normal duties. 

However it works. I certainly wouldn't want to be popping my hood every time i start my car.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Eaz said:


> "opening the hood with the car completely off, starting it then closing the hood"
> 
> I did that exactly and the start stop still works after.
> 
> ...


2017LT Sedan. Tried it twice. Both times the AS/S did not engage. Waiting for Santa to deliver me the “Smart” Stop Start module ?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Well. I can't seem to make remote fob start happen. Everything else works. And the phone app works. 

Either I"m doing it wrong. But I read the instructions. Same procedure as the owners manual. Or the module is blocking or the fob isn't working for that particular button. 

I get the turn signals flashed when the button is pushed but no start. 

Not a big deal for me as I've never used the remote start and If I needed it. The app still works.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The instructions/notes specifically state that it may(will) cause issues/require very specific actions to make remote start work. That was the "notable caveats" I mentioned earlier.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

UPDATE

The fob remote start worked today. Gonna have to do some playing with it for future reference. 

On another note. The heater fan has been off all day. It's a warm 43 outside. And when I turned it on. The ac switch DIDN'T light up. Apparently the module does more then just disables autostop.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Exactly the kind of stuff I want to pay $140 for. LOL


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Money well spent.


----------



## Eaz (Jul 5, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> The fob remote start worked today. Gonna have to do some playing with it for future reference.
> 
> On another note. The heater fan has been off all day. It's a warm 43 outside. And when I turned it on. The ac switch DIDN'T light up. Apparently the module does more then just disables autostop.


So the A/C won't turn on automatically anymore?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Eaz said:


> So the A/C won't turn on automatically anymore?


It seems to come and go. Just like the remote start. Not a big deal for me as my fan very seldom gets turned off. Just like the remote start is not a big deal for me. I've so far seldom used or remote start in my 50 years of existence. I can certainly survive without it. Although it does come in handy when the windshield is iced up.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I rarely used remote start in my Impala over the last 4yrs, but I find in the last 4 weeks I routinely use it on my Redline, because it turns on the seat heaters. Oh man, I really enjoy the heated cloth seats. Only on start up, I don't turn them on when I start the car, but the seat being warm as soon as I get in is great.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

What's funny is I don't have any auto stop/start mod on my car and this feature hasn't kicked in since Feb of 2018. Something with the system must be broken and I'm loving it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

quailallstar said:


> What's funny is I don't have any auto stop/start mod on my car and this feature hasn't kicked in since Feb of 2018. Something with the system must be broken and I'm loving it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yeah, if the AS/S is not working on your car since February of 18 and you have driven in temps over 41F in “D” “You are IMO a lucky one”. 

Santa brought me the module and I finally got to install it last week but only had a couple of hours to test it before the temps went under 40F. I will give my full review when it finally warms up. I can say THAT it works and the AS/S does not engage while driving in “D”. ?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

llbanks522 said:


> Yeah, if the AS/S is not working on your car since February of 18 and you have driven in temps over 41F in “D” “You are IMO a lucky one”.
> 
> Santa brought me the module and I finally got to install it last week but only had a couple of hours to test it before the temps went under 40F. I will give my full review when it finally warms up. I can say THAT it works and the AS/S does not engage while driving in “D”.


Glad to hear that the bypass module works! Look forward to the full review.

I am hoping that they come out with the diesel car version before spring! 
So far, its been well below the 41F cut off here and it has been nice that the AS/S has not been operating.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

llbanks522 said:


> Yeah, if the AS/S is not working on your car since February of 18 and you have driven in temps over 41F in “D” “You are IMO a lucky one”.
> 
> Santa brought me the module and I finally got to install it last week but only had a couple of hours to test it before the temps went under 40F. I will give my full review when it finally warms up. I can say THAT it works and the AS/S does not engage while driving in “D”. [emoji106]


Yup being in Northern FL we only see a handful of days below 41F. Drive in D all the time and stop/start never kicks in. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Worked just fine on the '19 Malibu loaner I had, at temps of high 20s/low 30s, and it was wonderful.

I was worried it wasn't working, but then it turned off and I was happy, because I'm not scared of technology.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

We wanted to let this thread know that we now offer am Auto Stop Delete only calibration. 









https://www.trifectaperformance.com/index.html/trifecta-autostop-delete-r115/


----------



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

why spend $130 on a device that simply cancels the auto/stop when all you do is simply put the gear shifter into "L"


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

DSkidds92 said:


> why spend $130 on a device that simply cancels the auto/stop when all you do is simply put the gear shifter into "L"


Starting and shifting into “L” then tapping the + 5 times anytime the temp was over 41F (usually from March to November in NJ), for me anyway, became a “Royal PITA”. The AS/S on my 2017 LT Sedan is not the smoothest thing going and is quite noticeable. The dealer checked it and told me there is nothing wrong and everything is “normal”. I asked Santa (aka my son) to put the module under the tree, and he did. I installed it a couple of weeks ago on a day that was 45F degrees. I only had an hour or two to test it before the temp went under 41F. I can say that the AS/S did not activate during the two hours the temp was over 41F. I advised on an earlier post to this thread that I’ll give a complete report on how the module works as soon as Mother Nature decides to warm things up above 41F. This morning was 2F and the high got to 14F. “Stay tuned”.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

DSkidds92 said:


> why spend $130 on a device that simply cancels the auto/stop when all you do is simply put the gear shifter into "L"





llbanks522 said:


> Starting and shifting into “L” then tapping the + 5 times anytime the temp was over 41F (usually from March to November in NJ), for me anyway, became a “Royal PITA”. The AS/S on my 2017 LT Sedan is not the smoothest thing going and is quite noticeable. The dealer checked it and told me there is nothing wrong and everything is “normal”. I asked Santa (aka my son) to put the module under the tree, and he did. I installed it a couple of weeks ago on a day that was 45F degrees. I only had an hour or two to test it before the temp went under 41F. I can say that the AS/S did not activate during the two hours the temp was over 41F. I advised on an earlier post to this thread that I’ll give a complete report on how the module works as soon as Mother Nature decides to warm things up above 41F. This morning was 2F and the high got to 14F. “Stay tuned”.


Start, shift to "L", bump it to 6th, drive. No auto stop/start, trans upshifts, downshifts normally. Would be nice not to have to go through this procedure each time you start the vehicle.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I prefer the old fashioned method that I was born and raised on.

D and drive.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

In response to *(OP)* “Terri C” question and as promised by me here is my review on the Smart Stop Start delete module:

I installed it about two weeks ago but only had a very limited time with the temps over 41F to test it. Today in NJ the temps got up to the high 50’s so I was able to drive around to see how it fully responds. I’m going to list the pros and cons (as I see them)
*
PROS:
*1. Say GOODBYE to the AS/S function. ????
2. Easy to understand and detailed installation instructions. 
3. EASY TO INSTALL. Just need a flat head screw driver or simular tool to remove the plastic bolts. and a small rubber mallet to push the plastic bolts back in place. It was 47 degrees when I installed the module so the plastic bolts were very hard to push back in. You may not need the mallet in warmer temps. 
4. It will be just as easy to Uninstall the the module B4 taking the car back to the dealership for service (If you are worried about your car warranty). Personally, I’ll leave mine in unless there is a problem involving the radiator. 
5. Excellent Customer Service from the vendor. 

*
CONS:
*1. Remote starting. (If you don’t have remote start capabilities then these cons will not be a problem). I found the remote starting function to be a very *BIG *hassle in the beginning. I followed the suggestions in the instructions but just could not get the Key FOB to remote start the car. (I even had some car alarms while going through the learning curve). I contacted the vendor about this and got an immediate response from Steve with some additional suggestions to try. He even offered to replace the module with a slightly modified one if I continued to have problems. I finally developed a method that is 90% effective (for me) in remote starting using the Key FOB. While pointing the FOB at the car, depress the your thumb on the stop button and immediately slide it to the start button (do not lift your thumb up while sliding and maintain your thumb pressure on the FOB) keep your thumb down on the start button for 5 seconds or so and the car will remote start. For me this method works 9 times out of 10. Also if you have a smart phone with the On-Star app you can remote start from the app with “no hassles” 
2. Remote starting take “2”. When you remote start your car you will have to shut the engine off after getting in and then restart the engine to fully deactivate the AS/S. If you do not shut the engine off and restart you will be treated to all the “pleasantries” of the AS/S System. So this can also be listed as *“PRO”. *_Think of it as an “ON” switch for the AS/S. Shutting the engine off/then on only apples if you remote start the car. If you never remote start the car you will never have the AS/S ?. Oh yeah, shutting and starting the engine is only needed if temps are going to be 41F +
_3. Remote starting take “3”. Personally I don’t consider having to wait 20 to 30 minutes after shutting the engine off to be able to remote start the car again as a *“CON” *but I’ll list it as some people will not like having to wait. (Has something to do with the computer going to sleep). I was able to remote start my car about 30 minutes after shutting off the engine. 

That’s my take on this AS/S delete module. I’ll give it 4-1/2 stars out of 5. The biggest hassle (-1/2 Star) for having to shut and restart the engine after a remote start. I know that there will be some people that this requirement will be a deal breaker for them. For me however, it’s not a big deal as I rarely use the remote start in the warmer weather and this module *DELETES THE AUTO STOP START* ???????????. 

I’ve only had this module installed for two weeks but to date I haven’t found any faults with other functions in the car. Should something turn up I’ll update this review. I’m really happy that Santa listened to me and brought me the module. 
*
GOODBYE AUTO STOP/START ?*


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Eliminate auto stop / start without any driver input. Pro
Easy to install. Pro
Not being able to enable auto stop / start from the drivers seat. Con
Flakey remote start. Con
Price. Con

Not for me.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

firehawk618 said:


> Eliminate auto stop / start without any driver input. Pro
> Easy to install. Pro
> Not being able to enable auto stop / start from the drivers seat. Con
> Flakey remote start. Con
> ...


Picky *******, aren't you.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> firehawk618 said:
> 
> 
> > Eliminate auto stop / start without any driver input. Pro
> ...


LOL ?

I'd agree with your assessment of the module and it's function and it lines up with the caveats I protested about before. And those are enough for me not to spend my money on it as well.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > firehawk618 said:
> ...



There's no caveats. Either you want it or you don't. There rest of us could care less.

Just like anything pertaining to cars. We either want or we don't


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > snowwy66 said:
> ...


There's clearly caveats in the use of the Smart module. They've been discussed, and even you have posted about them.

I desire the ability to disable the system, just as you do. But the issues(caveats) you had with the module are the same I do. Additionally I refuse to pay this amount of cash to have what I consider, and you admit, is a solution with multiple compromises. My testing on one that requires less expenditure, and eliminates some of the sacrifices that must be made continues.

There are numerous people who have concerns regarding the cost and the functionality of the Smart module but still desire the ability to disable autostop


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

Does this module set off a “hood open” message or anything like that?


----------



## SS-Cruze (Nov 24, 2018)

jcountry said:


> Does this module set off a “hood open” message or anything like that?


No. The module works by telling the BCM and ECM that the hood has opened for about a half of a second after ignition. This invokes a safety feature in the Cruze that disables auto stop/start. In general the dashboard display computer is too slow to respond to this. In infrequent cases, there may be a quick 'flash' of the the 'hood open' warning as the car first starts, but it will IMMEDIATELY extinguish after a second or so and remain extinguished (unless the hood is physically opened of course).


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

SS-Cruze said:


> In infrequent cases, there may be a quick 'flash' of the the 'hood open' warning as the car first starts, but it will IMMEDIATELY extinguish after a second or so and remain extinguished (unless the hood is physically opened of course).


I will have to remember to watch for the “Hood Open” flash when starting my car. The warmer weather is eventually coming and by then I will be well practiced to shift to “D” and NOT TO “L6” 
????


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I haven't seen it and it was warm sunday.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

snowwy66 said:


> Picky *******, aren't you.





Ma v e n said:


> LOL ?
> 
> I'd agree with your assessment of the module and it's function and it lines up with the caveats I protested about before. And those are enough for me not to spend my money on it as well.


To add to these comments, our solution is programming based, not a hardware hack. All vehicle functions work as they should, ie: remote start works as it should


----------



## SmartStopStart (Feb 2, 2019)

TRIFECTA said:


> To add to these comments, our solution is programming based, not a hardware hack. All vehicle functions work as they should, ie: remote start works as it should


Let me be clear about our _*Smart*_StopStart auto stop override product. It DOES support remote start.

As noted in this thread there are some remote start restrictions. These restrictions are not an issue for the vast majority of owners who typically use remote start a couple of times a day in the the winter and summer. If they are an issue for you then do not purchase our product. If you are not sure, we offer a 90-day money-back guarantee you can use as a trial period. Our product also has a 3-year replacement warranty.

Read up on our competitors website. Their 'programmed solution' has no remote start restrictions as they claim. They do however have significant disadvantages in terms of price, in installation/removal complexity and risk, and in warranty (or lack thereof).


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

SmartStopStart said:


> Let me be clear about our _*Smart*_StopStart auto stop override product. It DOES support remote start.
> 
> As noted in this thread there are some remote start restrictions. These restrictions are not an issue for the vast majority of owners who typically use remote start a couple of times a day in the the winter and summer. If they are an issue for you then do not purchase our product. If you are not sure, we offer a 90-day money-back guarantee you can use as a trial period. Our product also has a 3-year replacement warranty.
> 
> Read up on our competitors website. Their 'programmed solution' has no remote start restrictions as they claim. They do however have significant disadvantages in terms of price, in installation/removal complexity and risk, and in warranty (or lack thereof).


i agree. If remote starting is a problem then don’t buy it. Yes, it was a hassle for me in the beginning but IT IS NOT ONE NOW. I’ve been remote starting quite a bit lately only to perfect my thumb /FOB coordination. I’m now 95% good at remote starting with the FOB first try. In NJ if you idle your car for over 3 minutes you can be issued a ticket with a $100 fine so I don’t plan on using the RS very much in the near future to warm up the car. I’m so looking forward to later in the week when the temps will be over 50F here and I won’t have to use L6 to defeat the AS/S. ?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

To clarify, if SmartStopStart is a "hardware hack", then ours is a "software hack". In the world of aftermarket modding, pretty much everything is a 'hack'. No disrespect to an obviously well thought out product. ccasion14:

Forgot to add the link to our site: 

Auto Stop Disable Only calibration, $179


----------



## SmartStopStart (Feb 2, 2019)

*SmartStopStart auto stop override now supports the '16 Gen 2 Cruze*

We have now tested with a '16 Gen 2 Cruze model and can confirm that our SmartStopStart auto stop override module is fully compatible. This is in addition to compatibility with '17 and '18 Cruze models.

For more information please visit: https://www.smartstopstart.com/chevy-buick-cadillac-gmc-products.html

If any forum members would like to Beta test our product on a '19 Cruze please contact me at [email protected] for details.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

lol why is this illegal in cali it doesnt have anything to do with emissions?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> lol why is this illegal in cali it doesnt have anything to do with emissions?


Yes it does. It reduces idle emssions, and the ECM monitors the hood latch for engine function. Therefore illegal


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

lol so dumb i hate this state


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

Ok.....

I have had Smart Stop Start for a little over a month. Worked perfectly.

All of a sudden, the auto start is shutting off/starting up again as if the SSS were not there.......

Any ideas of a way to reset something?


----------



## SmartStopStart (Feb 2, 2019)

jcountry said:


> Ok.....
> 
> I have had Smart Stop Start for a little over a month. Worked perfectly.
> 
> ...


SmartStopStart 'programs' the auto stop to be off FOR THE ENTIRE DRIVE at the start of the drive cycle.

Did you use remote start? If so you need cycle the engine off and then on again when you get in the vehicle for the auto stop to be programmed off. If this was not the problem, please email me at [email protected] and I will resolve the issue for you.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Mine is still working after 6 months.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Have mine in since mid January. Has worked just fine. (Haven’t had to many days though that the temps were over 40F.). And yes, if you remote start and don’t shut the engine off, then restart the AS/S will be active.


----------



## cruzejay (Jan 19, 2019)

I have a 19 Hatchback, the Start/Stop feature has not really bugged me, I have turned it off a few times, to try it out, but with the cold weather we have had in Michigan for a while the start/stop was not really working.


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

I have driven a lot more with my smart stop start..... It’s working great now. Steve helped me to figure out that I had just jumped in and started it too quickly. Got to wait 3 seconds.


----------



## Twisted Z (Apr 3, 2019)

Dang I need two of these for 17 Cruze!


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

It’s been over 40F here in NJ for the past week. I love this module, shift into D and away you go! No more AS/S or L6.


----------



## SS-Cruze (Nov 24, 2018)

jcountry said:


> I have driven a lot more with my smart stop start..... It’s working great now. Steve helped me to figure out that I had just jumped in and started it too quickly. Got to wait 3 seconds.





llbanks522 said:


> It’s been over 40F here in NJ for the past week. I love this module, shift into D and away you go! No more AS/S or L6.


Glad you are all happy with the product!

-Steve
www.smartstopstart.com


----------



## Cruzer4326 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello All, 2017 1LT Cruze Hatch here. 
I have learned to avoid this feature by simply pushing the gearshifter up into Neutral JUST BEFORE a dead stop. No auto start/stop.
I didn't have to add aftermarket crap to my wiring harness.
I didn't have to spend to $140+ shipping.
I didn't have to add some hacked-up momentary contact switch that I have to push really fast, at the right time, to "trick" the ECM into thinking the hood is up. 
I paid a lot of hard earned money for this mode of transportation that I'm try to make last as long as possible!


----------



## Curt d (Nov 13, 2018)

Cruzer4326 said:


> Hello All, 2017 1LT Cruze Hatch here.
> I have learned to avoid this feature by simply pushing the gearshifter up into Neutral JUST BEFORE a dead stop. No auto start/stop.
> I didn't have to add aftermarket crap to my wiring harness.
> I didn't have to spend to $140+ shipping.
> ...


You’re actually doing more harm than good to your drivetrain by shifting into neutral all the time. Hard earned money lost lol


----------



## Curt d (Nov 13, 2018)

I read through a bit and may have missed it....but will the defroster work if remote started with the smart stop start module? I’m picking up my 17 LT in a few days. Thx.


----------



## SS-Cruze (Nov 24, 2018)

Curt d said:


> I read through a bit and may have missed it....but will the defroster work if remote started with the smart stop start module? I’m picking up my 17 LT in a few days. Thx.


The defroster will work just like it normally does with remote start if properly set up. SmartStopStart has no effect on that. With SmartStopStart, however, the vehicle must have been off for approx. 20 minutes or more or remote start may not work. SmartStopStart has no effect on normal starts from the dashboard button.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's tricky getting the remote start to work. I haven't had the best of luck. But I never use it anyways.
Others have had good luck. So it just depends on your luck.

If i really wanted too. There's always the myChevrolet app on my phone. It works.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

There are other threads out there in the CT forum(s) on this same subject. And everytime that I stumble across one, I voice just how much it SUCKS. My entire family almost got "T-boned" because of this STUPID FEATURE, had this feature not been on our '16 Pilot, we wouldn't have received the stripe from someone's mirror as we barely got out of the way. There are a lot of roads that connect to the highways around here where you have to pull out into the median to make a left turn onto them. Someones brakes failed as they were fixing to make a left turn to head where we had just come from, they panicked, lost control of their vehicle, and we almost didn't get out of their way.

One way that I have found to "kill" the AS/S, put the transmission into L or M and run it up to the highest gear. In my Silverado (YES, they have even put this stupid feature on trucks), L or plugging something into the trailer plug will stop this, IE: my tow hitch brake light (when I'm not pulling a trailer, most often). On our '16 Pilot (when we had it), we had to put it in S (Sport Mode), transmission had D/S (Drive or Sport). On our '19 MB GLC300 (traded our Pilot for a CR-V, traded that for this one), AS/S is programmed out/off in "Individual" mode, or we have to select it OFF every time that we start it up, it has several performance modes: Eco, Comfort, Sport, Sport+, & Individual, all are ON, except if you have programmed I to be without it. When I drive in L.A., I usually have the performance mode in S+, until I get up on the highway, and into the carpool/express lane. *IF* our Cruze (1st Gen) had AS/S, we would be driving in M all of the time.


----------



## Cruzer4326 (Jan 22, 2017)

Curt d said:


> You’re actually doing more harm than good to your drivetrain by shifting into neutral all the time. Hard earned money lost lol


Since initially posting this, I have found that by pulling the shifter all the back into L and pushing the + until the display shows L6, I can avoid the stop/start function. The transmission shifts normally and the auto s/s does not function.


----------



## Curt d (Nov 13, 2018)

Cruzer4326 said:


> Since initially posting this, I have found that by pulling the shifter all the back into L and pushing the + until the display shows L6, I can avoid the stop/start function. The transmission shifts normally and the auto s/s does not function.


Correct


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I was considering this as the AS/S in this car is a first for me and it initially annoyed me. Then I was reading about the PITA of having to turn the car off and back on once you get in (that is if you get the remote start to work to begin with) and it doesn't make sense. I've put over 4k mile son it already and not once has the AS/S made me want to say "**** I wish I could turn that off".


----------

